# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Islam ı yaşamaya çalışırken, yaptığımız yanlışlara dikkat çekici örnekler.

## halukgta

Bir ilahiyatçı kardeşimiz, yazdığım bir yazıma verdiği cevabı, sizlerle paylaşıp üzerinde birlikte düşünmeye sizleri davet ediyorum. Çünkü bana verdiği cevap, İslam toplumunun Kuran ı ve inancını hangi kaynaklardan, nasıl öğrenip yaşadığımıza güzel bir örnek. Önce arkadaşımızın cevabını yazalım.

Haluk bey hiçbir İslâm âlimi meal ya da tefsir okumayın demez. ÇÜNKÜ HERKESİN ARAPÇA BİLMESİ DÜŞÜNÜLEMEZ. Elbette Allah'ın hangi mesajları olduğunu anlaması için faydalanması lazım. FAKAT MEALİNİN YA DA TEFSİRİNİN KUR'AN IN KENDİSİNE EŞİT OLDUĞUNU SÖYLEMEK KUR'AN A EN BÜYÜK HAKSIZLIKTIR. Çünkü Kur'an hem lafzıyla hem de manası ile Allah kelamıdır ve onun bildiğimiz ya da hala çözemediğimiz birçok özellikleri vardır. ONUN TERCÜMESİNİN YA DA MEALİNİN KUR'AN OLDUĞUNU SÖYLEMEK YA CAHİLLİKTİR YA DA ONA İHANETTİR. Şimdi sana soruyorum İstiklal Marşımızın Fransızca ya da İngilizce tercümesi onun aynısı mıdır? Onun verdiği anlamı duyguyu ruhu ne kadar yansıtır? Bir düşünün.

Arkadaşımızın Kuran kelimesinin anlamını, tam anlayamadığı kanısındayım. Önce bir konuyu açıklığa kavuşturmalıyız. Kuran ın anlaşılır ve açık olan ayetleri, MUHKEM yani dinin anası, temeli bizlerin sorumlu olduğumuz ayetlerdir. Müteşabih ayetler ise zamanla, ilim adamları tarafında ortaya çıkartılacak ayetler olduğunu, yine Kuran dan öğreniyoruz. Konumuz sorumlu olduğumuz, MUHKEM ayetler. Bir sözü ya da cümleyi, herhangi bir dile çevirdiğinizde anlamı değişmez, lütfen bunu unutmayalım. Yazdığımız bir cümle, hangi dilde olursa olsun her kelime, farklı kalıplarda ama anlamı değiştirilmeden istediğimiz dile çevirebiliriz. Kardeşimiz Allah ın hangi mesajları olduğunu öğrenmek için, Kuran ın mealini elbette okumalıdır diyor. Ama ilginçtir, bu mesajları alırken okuduğu kitaba, Kuran diyemiyor. Allah her iman eden kullarının, Kuran ı okumasını istiyor. Bu durumda Kuran meali/ tercümesi Kuran değilse, Müslümanlar Kuran ı nasıl okuyacak? Hepsinin Arapça öğrenmesi de mümkün olmadığına göre, bakın buna inanırsak, mantıksız bir sonuç çıkıyor ortaya. KURAN YALNIZ ARAPÇA HALİMİDİR, YOKSA ALLAH IN KULLARINA BUYRUKLARININ, EMİRLERİNİN TEBLİĞ EDİLEBİLDİĞİ, ANLAŞILIR HALİMİ DİR? Bunu düşünemiyor ve bir sonuca varamıyorsak, bizlerin doğru bir yol üzerinde olmamız mümkün olmayacaktır.

Kuran OKUNAN kitap demektir. Yani Allah ın Vahiylerinin toplandığı, kitap anlamındadır. Peki, nasıl okunan kitap, yalnız Arapçasından okunan mı? Onu da Kuran ı eğer anladığımız dilden okursak öğreniyoruz. ANLAYARAK, DÜŞÜNEREK, AKLIMIZI KULLANARAK, YAVAŞ YAVAŞ DİKKATLİ BİR ŞEKİLDE OKUMAK. Eğer anlamını bilmeden okuyorsak, o Kuran kelimesinin karşılığı asla olamaz. Ancak Kuran okuyormuş taklidi yapmış oluruz. Kuran Allah ın kullarına tebliğdir. Okurken tebliği alamıyorsak, O Kuran bizleri, ulaştırması gereken noktaya ulaştırmaz. Buna istediğimiz kadar Kuran diyelim. KURAN OKUMAK, ANLAŞILMAK, YAŞAMA GEÇİRMEK VE TEBLİĞ EDİLMEK İÇİN İNDİRİLMİŞTİR.

Kuran ın tefsire ihtiyacı yoktur. Çünkü tefsir anlaşılmayan bir konuyu açıklamak, açığa kavuşturmak anlamındadır. Kuran ın MUHKEM ayetlerinin, tefsire ihtiyacı olmadığını Allah bizzat söylüyor ve diyor ki, yemin olsun ki sizlere kolaylaştırılmış, anlayacağınız, nice örneklerle izah edilmiş bir kitap gönderdim. Adı üstünde muhkem ayetler, yani şüphe duyulmayacak kadar açık. Bu ayetlerin nesini tefsir edeceksiniz? KURAN IN TEFSİRİ ELBETTE KURAN DEĞİLDİR, ÇÜNKÜ İÇİNDE KİŞİLERİN ŞAHSİ DÜŞÜNCELERİ VE KENDİ ANLAYIŞI VARDIR. Ama meal yani Allah ın mesajlarının, istenen emirlerin bire bir tercümesine, eğer Kuran değildir dersek, işte o zaman bizler Kuran ı hiç anlamamış, ona saygısızlığın en büyüğünü yapmış oluruz. Hâşâ Allah kullarına, başka dillere tam tercüme edilmeyen bir kitap gönderip, daha sonra ruhbanlık olmayan bir inançta, Kuran ı okumak için başka kişilere muhtaç bırakır mı? Hangi bilim adamının yazdığı kitap için, aynı şeyleri söyleyebiliyoruz. 

Hangi bilim adamının kitabı, şu ya da bu dile tam olarak çevrilemez diyoruz. Demiyorsak, Allah ın kitabına yaptığımız saygısızlığın, lütfen farkında olalım. Yazar yazdıklarını okurlarına anlatabiliyorsa, Yüce Rabbimizin mesajları, neden apaçık tercüme edildiğinde ulaşmasın, bunu da mı düşünemiyoruz. Şunu da söylemek isterim. Öyle tercümeler var ki, parantez içine, HÂŞÂ sanki Rabbimiz açıklamayı unutmuş da, onlar açık hale getiriyormuşçasına, amacından saptırılmış tercümelerin, meallerin olduğunu da söylemeliyim. Ama bu yanlışlar var diye, tüm tercümeleri aynı kefeye koymak büyük hata olduğu gibi, din simsarlarının da ekmeğine yağ sürmüş oluruz. Bu yanlış düşünceye inandırıldıkları için halk, İslam toplumunda edindikleri şeyhlere, velilere, cemaat liderlerine yönlendiriliyor ve toplum böylece daha kolay aldatılıyor. Çünkü sen Kuran ı anlayamazsın, Kuran ın meali Kuran değildir, her kelimenin yüzlerce anlamı var düşüncesi, toplumun kafasına yerleştirilmiş.

İmamı Azam, bu konuda yüzlerce yıl önce açıklama yapmış ve KURAN KÂĞITLARDA YAZILMIŞ VE BİZİM OKUDUĞUMUZ LAFIZLAR DEĞİLDİR. ESAS KURAN O LAFIZLARIN TAŞIDIĞI MANADIR diyerek, günümüzde hala tartışmasını yapmaya devam ettiğimiz konuya, açıklık getirmiştir. Gerçekten de Kuran da önemli olan, Arapça kelimeler değil anlamıdır, manasıdır. Bu durumda bu kelimelerin hangi dilde olmasının ne önemi var? 

Sonuç olarak şunu söyleyebiliriz. Kuran ın Kuran oluşu, okunan Arapça metni oluşunda değil, Allah ın tebliğinin bizzat anlaşılır ve O tebliğin kullarına ulaşmasıyla, Kuran özelliğini kazanacağı çok açıktır. Bir kitap okunduğunda, anlaşılıyorsa ancak amacına ulaşmış demektir. Allah ın kelamı Kuran da, okunduğunda eğer anlaşılıyor ve fayda sağlıyorsa, işte o zaman Kuran özelliğini taşıyor demektir. Allah ın dili Arapça değil ki, bu dilde üstünlük ya da özellik olsun. KURAN IN KURAN OLUŞU, ANLAŞILIR VE TEBLİĞİN ULAŞMIŞ OLMASINDADIR. Kuran ın neden Arapça indirildiğini Allah izah etmiş Kuran da. Ama bizler, anlamadan okuduğumuz bir kitap hakkında bilgi sahibi olmadan, işte böyle duyduklarımızla amel etmeye çalışıyoruz. Tabi genel çoğunluk olarak yanılıyoruz. Allah Araplara, neden Arapça indirdiğini açıklarken bakın ne diyor.

Zuhruf 23: Apaçık Kitaba andolsun ki, İYİCE ANLAYASINIZ DİYE biz, onu Arapça bir Kuran yaptık. (Diyanet meali) 

Demek ki Allah Arap toplumuna, kendi içlerinden bir elçi gönderip, daha sonrada özellikle Arapça bir Kuran indirmesinin nedeni açıklıyor ve diyor ki; İYİCE ANLAYASINIZ DİYE. Buradan da yola çıkarak şunu tekrar söyleyebiliriz. Kuran ın indirilme amacı, anlaşılması ve tebliğin yerine ulaşması maksadıyla indirilmiştir. Bu durumda nasıl olurda bizler, Kuran ın tercümesine Kuran değildir deriz. Bu uyarıları hatırlatanlara, cahil ve ihanet suçlaması yapanları, aynı üslupta suçlamak yerine, bir kez daha düşünmeye davet ediyorum. TÜM BUNLAR, BİZLERİN KURAN KELİMESİNİN ASIL ANLAMINI, HALA BİLMEDİĞİMİZİ GÖSTERİYOR.

Verilen İstiklal marşı örneğine gelince. Bu örnek aslında, bizlerin İslam ı hayatımıza geçirirken, çok önemli bir noktada hata yaptığımızı gösteriyor. İstiklal marşını her dile aynı anlamlarını verecek şekilde çevirebilirsiniz. Ama arkadaşımız, onun verdiği DUYGUYU VE RUHU ne kadar yansıtır diyerek, İslam ı anlamaya çalışırken, çok önemli bir hatamıza, aslında farkında olmadan dikkat çekiyor. 

Söylediği çok doğru, bizim marşımızı bir Fransız ya da İngiliz okurken, aynı duyguyu alamaz. Bizlerde onların marşlarını okurken aynı duyguyu alamayız. Peki, bu örnek ile Kuran ı okumak, anlamak arasında, nasıl bir bağ kurmuş olmalı ki arkadaşımız örnek vermiş. İlginçtir Fransız ya da İngiliz Kuran ı anladığı dilden okursa, farklı mı anlarda, Arapça mı okursa doğru anlar? Bakın verilen örnekle mantıklı bir bağ kurulamıyor. Bu durumda verilen örnek, ne maksatla verilmiş olabilir? Bu konuyu daha iyi anlayabilmemiz için, önce duygu kelimesinin ne anlama geldiğini önce anlayalım.

DUYGU: Olay veya bireylerin, insanın iç dünyasında uyandırdığı izlenim. Önsezi. Nesneleri veya olayları ahlaki ve estetik yönden değerlendirme yeteneği. Kendine özgü bir ruhsal hareket ve hareketlilik.

Bizler ne yazık ki İslam ı, duygularımıza teslim ettiğimiz içindir ki, din konusunda inanılmaz bölündük ve parçalandık. Tabi yetmedi, bir birimizi ihanetle, cahillikle suçlayabiliyoruz. Duygu kişiye has bir özelliktir. Her kişide farklı etki yaratır. Eğer bizler İslam ı anlama yolunu, duygularımıza teslim ettiysek, doğru anlayabilmemiz mümkün olamaz. Duygular, inanılmaz tehlikeli bir şekilde değişkendir, günün her vaktinde farklılık arz edebilir. En sevdiğiniz kişilere karşı bile, duygularınız bir anda değişip, onu kırıp incitebilirsiniz. Şeytanda bizleri zaten, duygularımızla, nefsimizle aldatır. ELBETTE DUYGU İNSANİ BİR ÖZELLİKTİR, YERİ GELDİĞİNDE KULLANILMALI ÇOK DA ÖNEMLİDİR, AMA HER ŞEYİ YERİNDE VE ZAMANINDA KULLANMAK ŞARTIYLA. Unutmayalım Allah bizleri nefsimizle, duygularımızla her an imtihan ediyor. Eğer aklı, düşünmeyi devre dışı bıraktıysak, duygularımızın bizleri nereye götüreceğini, inanın asla hesap edemeyiz.

Peki, Allah Kuran ı nasıl anlamamızı istiyor bizlerden? Duygularımızla mı? Kesinlikle hayır. Öncelikle aklımızla, mantığımızla yani düşünerek. Allah ayetini indiriyor ve diyor ki bizlere, bu ayetimin üzerinde düşün ve aklını kullan. Peki, bizler ne yapıyoruz? Daha doğrusu bizlere ne yaptırıyorlar, burası önemli. EĞER SEVAP KAZANMAK İSTİYORSANIZ, KURAN I ARAPÇASINDAN OKUMALISINIZ, ÇÜNKÜ ARAPÇASI KURAN DIR MEALİ DEĞİL. ARAPÇA BİLMESEN DE OKU ALLAH SEVAP YAZAR. Bu sözler ve düşünceler, Kuran ın anlaşılmadan okunmasına bir nedendir, sebeptir, hatta Müslümanlara kurulan bir TUZAKTIR. Bunu ancak Kuran ı anlayarak okuyan batıl ve hurafeden uzak düşünebilen bir Müslüman fark edebilir. 

Kuran ı anlamadan okumamızı isteyenlerin, bizlerden gizlediği bir şeylerin olduğunu asla unutmamalıyız. Çünkü bu sözler ne akla, mantığa nede Kuran a asla uymaz. Bizlerin duygularına öyle hitap edecek bir yöntem bulmuşlardır ki, işte bu duygudan ne yazık ki kurtulmak çok zor. Aklını kullanıp düşünebilen elbette müstesna. Kuran NESİR, yani düz bir yazıdır, şiir de değildir. Nesir yazılar makamla okunmaz bilgi, ilim verir. Şiir istenirse makamla okunur. Allah sizlere şiir indirmedik diyerek, bizlerin dikkatini çektiği halde, bizler ne yazık ki, sanki Kuran şiirmiş ve bir makamla bestelenebilirmiş gibi, Kuran ı bir makamla okuyoruz ve anlamını bilmesek de kulağımıza çok hoş geliyor. İlginçtir bu şekilde Kuran, Allah ın elçisi zamanında asla okunmamıştır. Ayetin Türkçe ye çevrilmiş halini, makamla okuyun lütfen. İşte o zaman ne demek istediğimi daha iyi anlayacaksınız.

Peki daha sonra, makamla Kuran okunması yoluna neden gidilmiştir. Bu sorunun cevabını ne yazık ki aramak gibi bir çabamız olmadığından, gerçeklerle de buluşamıyoruz. Çünkü zamanın yöneticileri, toplumu istedikleri gibi yönetebilmek, Kuran ı yalnız kendilerinin anlayabileceğini topluma anlatıp, toplumu din adına istedikleri gibi şekillendirebilmek ve Kuran ın Arapça sözlerini bir makamla buluşturup, yalnız MÜSLÜMANLARIN DUYGULARINA HİTAP ETMEYİ BAŞARMIŞLARDIR. Ne yazık ki bizler Kuran ı anlamak ve yaşamak için değil, DUYGULANMAK HATTA AĞLAYIP RAHATLAMAK İÇİN GÜNÜMÜZDE OKUYORUZ. Sizce böyle bir okuma ya da Kuran dinleme şekli, Kuran isminin manasına, Kuran ın indirilme amacına, özüne uyuyor mu? Bakın Allah Kuran ı neden indirmiş.

Sad 29: Sana bu mübarek kitabı, AYETLERİNİ DÜŞÜNSÜNLER VE AKLI OLANLAR ÖĞÜT ALSINLAR DİYE İNDİRDİK. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Eğer bir Müslüman, Arapça bilmediği halde Kuran ı okuyor ve hiçbir şey anlamıyor, yalnız duygulanıyorsa, böyle bir insanın, nasıl olurda Kuran okuduğunu söyleriz. ALLAH IN TEBLİĞİNİ ALAMIYOR, ALAMADIĞI İÇİNDE AYETLER ÜZERİNDE DÜŞÜNEMİYOR. Yani Allah ın Kuran ı okuyup anlama ve hayata geçirme emrini yerine getiremiyorsa, bu okumanın okuyana ne faydası olur? Hâlbuki anladığı dilden okumuş olsaydı, Allah ın tebliğini alacak ve Kuran ın indiriliş amacını yerine getirecekti. İşte bizler düşünmeden, aklımızı kullanmadan, öğretilenleri inatla savunmaya devam ediyoruz. Bizler Kuran dan faydalanma amacımızı unutmuş, kendi nefsimizde farklı amaçlar ve araçlar edinmişiz, böyle olunca da bir türlü KURAN GERÇEKLERİ İLE BULUŞAMIYORUZ.

Özet olarak şunu tekrar söylemek isterim. Kuran Allah ın kullarına direk mesajıdır. Bu mesajı bizzat kendimiz alamadığımız sürece, O okuduğumuz Kuran değildir. Çünkü Allah tüm kullarına, hatta günümüz şekliyle örnek vermek gerekirse, HER KULUNUN CEP TELEFONUNA MESAJINI, KENDİ ANLAYACAĞI DİLDEN GÖNDERMİŞTİR. Onu okuyalım, anlayalım ve düşünelim hayata geçirelim. İşte bu Kuran dır, Kuran olma özüne, amacına en uygun olanıdır unutmayalım. 

Allah gönderdiği tüm kitapları, o günkü toplumunun dilinden gönderdiğini söylüyor Kuran da. Bizlere kurulan tuzağın farkına varalım ve din tacirlerinin tuzağına düşmeyelim. Yakın zamana kadar Hıristiyanlar, Papalığın/kilisenin baskısıyla, bizde olduğu gibi her ülkenin kilisesinde orijinal indirildiği dilden okunurdu, hiç kimse anlamazdı, papazlar anlatırdı topluma. Buradaki amaç aynı bizdeki gibi, Papalık/kilise, istedikleri şekilde toplumu yönetebiliyorlardı. Onlar toplumun bilinçlenmesi ve aklın ön plana çıkmasıyla, bu baskıdan kurtuldular ve günümüzde İncil kiliselerinde, her ülkenin kendi dilinde okunuyor. 

Allah elçisine bile şu sözleri söylüyorsa, varın gerisini siz düşünün.  O HALDE TEBLİĞ ETMEK SANA, HESAP SORMAK BİZE DÜŞER, KULUMLA ARAMDAN ÇEKİL. Buradan da şunu anlıyoruz. Allah ın elçisinin görevi vahyi tebliğ etmek, iman eden ya da etmeyenle Allah yüzleşecek, cezayı ve mükâfatı da yalnız Allah verecektir. Anlayana çok şeyler anlatıyor, anlamayana zorla hiç kimse hiçbir şey anlatamaz. BİZLER KUR'AN IN ÇEVRESİNDE BİRLEŞMEDİĞİMİZ SÜRECE, DAHA ÇOK AMA ÇOK BU KONULARI TARTIŞIRIZ, AMA ASLA BİR NOKTADA BİRLEŞEMEYİZ. ÇÜNKÜ KAYNAK TEK OLMADIKÇA, BİR OLMAK MÜMKÜN OLMAYACAKTIR. Allah gerçeği fark edebilen, Kuran ı anlayarak, düşünerek hayatına geçirebilen kulları arasına alsın inşallah bizleri.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

